# March Giveaway from the Adam's Team



## BrAdam's (Oct 3, 2006)

*Hello BimmerFest Members!!*

Thank you all for your responses last month to our free sample pack giveaway. Even though we ran into a small issue with our shipping, we are very appreciative and humble with the amount of feedback received from you all.

This month we will be giving away a Adam's Super Detail Special. A $64.95 value. This Special includes:

*One Gallon Detail Spray
*16oz Detail Spray
*4 oz Detail Spray
*Four Ultra Plush Microfiber Detailing Towels
*Refill Funnel
*Adam's Instructional DVD










This gives all of you a chance to stock up on our Detail Spray. As most of you know our Detail Spray is perfect for enhancing the depth and clarity of paint, chrome, plastic, aluminum, and glass. It leaves a ultra-high gloss finish and can be used in the sun or shade, and in hot or cool temperatures.

To sign up for the giveaway, post the reply of "Happy St. Patrick's Day" and at the end of the month we will randomly select a winner.

Remember all members receive a 10% discount off every order every day! Use the promo code "bimmer" when checking out to receive your discount.

If members have any questions please feel free to contact us.

Thanks for your business and support!! Have a great month!!

The Adam's Team


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!:thumbup:


----------



## BrAdam's (Oct 3, 2006)

*Update to post*

Also if everyone could please email us at [email protected] that way we will be able to contact the winner as well as send you a product/update catalog.

Thanks!! Sorry for the confusion.:thumbup:


----------



## Morgantown (Jun 17, 2006)

*Happy St. Patrick's Day*

Happy St. Patrick's Day


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## villarrr (Oct 14, 2006)

Happy St. Patricks Day!


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Happy St. Patrick's Day


----------



## W.S. (Aug 29, 2006)

*Hello!*

Happy St. Patrick's Day!!!:beerchug:

Wade


----------



## jetjock07 (Oct 24, 2006)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## TCB (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## sc 540i (Apr 25, 2006)

Happy St. Patrick's Day


----------



## DRWWE (Jan 19, 2004)

BrAdam's said:


> *Hello BimmerFest Members!!*
> 
> Thank you all for your responses last month to our free sample pack giveaway. Even though we ran into a small issue with our shipping, we are very appreciative and humble with the amount of feedback received from you all.
> 
> The Adam's Team


I responded to your offer for free samples on your website and you didn't send me anything.

Very disappointed. Happy St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## jcflys (Feb 9, 2007)

Happy St. Patrick's Day


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Happy St. Patrick's Day
Happy St. Patrick's Day
Happy St. Patrick's Day
Happy St. Patrick's Day
Happy St. Patrick's Day
Happy St. Patrick's Day
Happy St. Patrick's Day
Happy St. Patrick's Day
Happy St. Patrick's Day
Happy St. Patrick's Day
Happy St. Patrick's Day
Happy St. Patrick's Day
Happy St. Patrick's Day
Happy St. Patrick's Day
Happy St. Patrick's Day

:eeps:


----------



## tiunilohmu (Nov 21, 2006)

*Happy St. Patrick's Day!*

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## tommydogsdad (Feb 15, 2007)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## mhpilot (Nov 15, 2004)

*Happy St Patricks Day*

Happy St Patricks Day X 100,000!


----------



## BrAdam's (Oct 3, 2006)

DRWWE said:


> I responded to your offer for free samples on your website and you didn't send me anything.
> 
> Very disappointed. Happy St. Patrick's Day.


Don't be disappointed my friend. With the 15,000 sample packs ordered, it is taking us much longer to distribute than anticipated. The wait is now down to 4-6 weeks. Thanks for your patience.:thumbup:


----------



## midijab (Jan 10, 2007)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Karen1122 (Nov 14, 2006)

misterlance said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day
> Happy St. Patrick's Day
> Happy St. Patrick's Day
> Happy St. Patrick's Day
> ...


Yea - What he said!! Happy St. Patrick's Day


----------



## frhsfootball80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Happy St. Patrick's Day

-PS i could use some more detail spray, my previous 2 gallons are almost gone :dunno:


----------



## SBC (May 25, 2005)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## simplyj (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy St. Patrick's Day


----------



## Kwaaahhh (Dec 15, 2005)

Happy St. Patricks Day! :thumbup:


----------



## stika (Feb 28, 2006)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!!!


----------



## Gianny (Nov 22, 2006)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!!


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Happy St. Patrick's Day


----------



## steve25xi (Jul 11, 2006)

Happy St. Patrick's Day! :bigpimp:


----------



## JetWiz (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy St. Patrick's Day !


----------



## jkratty (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy St. Patrick's Day! :bigpimp:


----------



## Totoland (Nov 30, 2006)

*"Happy St. Patrick's Day"*

"Happy St. Patrick's Day"

Totoland


----------



## KCooke82 (Jul 14, 2006)

"Happy St. Patrick's Day"


----------



## X5FX (Feb 9, 2007)

Happy St. Patricks Day!


----------



## dmei (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## JetWiz (Dec 31, 2006)

OK....time to move along....

Happy Easter !


----------



## FreddyG (Mar 20, 2007)

"Happy St. Patrick's Day"

Thanks for the giveaway! :beerchug:


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Lil Gas Passer (Aug 15, 2006)

a little late, but:

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## lupinstel (Sep 16, 2006)

Happy St. Patrick's Day


----------



## geneo1954 (Oct 22, 2006)

Happy St. Patrick's Day:angel:


----------



## tjgolden (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## silvergray (Oct 11, 2006)

Happy St. Patrick's Day 

I'm Irish, too!


----------



## 530dsport (Sep 5, 2006)

Happy St Patricks day from a true Irishman


----------



## Timmy (Mar 21, 2007)

Happy St. Patrick's Day


----------



## tiunilohmu (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy St. Patrick's Day


----------



## Elvis530i (Feb 13, 2006)

Happy very belated St. Patrick's Day :angel: :drink:


----------



## lms (Feb 5, 2007)

"Happy St. Patrick's Day"


----------



## ROSIEBMR (Mar 22, 2007)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## David1 (Jan 16, 2007)

"Happy St Patrics day"


----------



## StevenJB (Feb 6, 2008)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Kwaaahhh (Dec 15, 2005)

^^ LOL, this was last year!


----------



## BrianSF (Feb 9, 2006)

Happy St. Patrick's Day


----------



## Bitz (Oct 25, 2007)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## caseysc1 (Oct 17, 2007)

"Happy St. Patrick's Day"


----------



## ekkoville (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy St. Patrick's Day.........and bottom's up to ya!


----------



## skitime (Dec 20, 2005)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!!


----------



## 528JD (May 17, 2007)

"Happy St. Patrick's Day"


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Happy St. Patrick's Day

FTW?


----------



## agouraM5 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Adams Giveaway!*

happy st. patrick's day! gosh and begorra... am i to understand that the free sample packets from before the '07 bimmerfest now has a wait list of 6 weeks...cause i put in the request last year and heard nothing??? anyway, enjoyed your booth at the fest last year, your guys were pretty helpful in explaining the nuances of the differing products. see you this year,

agouram5...now with a 540!


----------

